# Top pin for 10 or 20 yards?



## gastrohman (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you guys have your top pin set for 10 or 20 yards?  I only have 4 pins, so was thinking of going for 10, 20, 30 and 40 because I am thinking/hoping I will have more shot opportunities at 10 yards than at 50.


----------



## short stop (Apr 30, 2008)

10 is a waste of time - unless your shooting  some ancient  bow  shooting  lincon logs  at em . 
    my advice :      woth $0  nail down a 20 yrd pin   as your 1st pin and   go from there .  
 I bowhunt all yr long   I shoot a 20-30-40


----------



## Hoyt man (Apr 30, 2008)

I second that, 10 is a total waste!


----------



## Duckhawk (Apr 30, 2008)

*Go for the 20*

Like short said it's a waste unless you dont have any speed!
I shoot 20-50 with a drenalin and it's not even a inch from 10-20 yards!


----------



## WSB (Apr 30, 2008)

My first pin is 20 also.


----------



## Scoutman (Apr 30, 2008)

I have 25,35,45. My 25 is good from base of tree to about 30 yards. I'm shooting 295fps.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have 20, 30, 40, 50, and a 60 yarder


----------



## gastrohman (May 1, 2008)

Alrighty then, 1st pin for 20 yds it is then!    Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## Booner Killa (May 1, 2008)

Scoutman said:


> I have 25,35,45. My 25 is good from base of tree to about 30 yards. I'm shooting 295fps.



me too!!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 1, 2008)

I will never again use more than one pin.  When I started shooting in 1986, I learned to use one pin set at 20 yards and aim high or low depending on distance.  My PSE is not very fast.  I aim at the bottom of the deer at 10 yards, top of the deer at 30 yards, and dead on in-between.  I don't shoot over 30 yards.

I tried a 3-pin sight in 2001 and 2002.  In 2001, I had a doe broadside at 10 yards.  In the heat of the moment, I picked the 10 yard pin, but instinct took over, and I aimed at the bottom of the deer.  I missed low by less than an inch.  In 2002, I had a super buck (110-120) chasing does right at dark.  He stopped in an opening at 30 yards, and I drew.  I chose the 30 yard pin, but again, instinct took over, and I aimed at the top of the deer.  I sliced him right across the top of the back.  If I'd aimed dead center with the 30-yard pin or top of the back with the 20-yard pin, he'd be on my wall right now.  Someone else killed him with a rifle the next season.  He still had a scar right above the lungs on the top of the back.


----------



## jav (May 1, 2008)

i use one pin set at thirty yards and a range finder


----------



## JBax26 (May 1, 2008)

I just use 1 pin set at 20 yds


----------



## brownhounds (May 2, 2008)

20, 30, 40


----------



## Thurston (May 2, 2008)

One at 25 here.......then it's good from 30 in on game.  If you are shooting in 3d shoots and want that x ring, you may want to go to 20 20 40 etc.  But for just hunting, I use a single pin at 25 and man it works great.  Been doing that for several years now and have had great success with it.  Its now just a matter of in range or not.  That simple.  I most always hunt thick stuff so my shots are rarely even past 22 yards.  Mostly more like 10 to 15.


----------



## gastrohman (May 2, 2008)

Interesting.  Seems about half so far use one pin half use multiple pins.  I will be primarily elk hunting so I think I will go with multiple pins.  Top set for 20 and my other 3 pins at 30, 40 and 50.


----------



## kcausey (May 2, 2008)

shooting one pin is all about knowing your bow.  i shot the same bow for 7 years, it was a very fast bow (312-315fps), which helped a lot......but i just knew that bow well enough where i could pretty much, within reason, hit a decent sized vital area out to 60 yards 99% of the time......i ain't sayin' i was compensating well enough to stack a dozen arrows in a 3" circle at 50 yards, but i could pretty much hit anything i wanted out to 50 yards.    I set on pin for 30 yards.   i consistently grouped 1 1/2" high at 20 yards, 1 1/2" low at 40, 5" low at 50, and about 1ft at 60 yards.  i even folled around out to the 80-90 yard mark, i still, after shooting it a few times at that distance, knew it well enough to make the arrow go where i wanted.......you can't do that by shooting 1 month before bow season mind you.

Right now i shoot 3 pins, 20, 40, and 50 on my darton at 280fps.....it works very well for back yard shooting, but when i get my X Force next week, i'm gonna give the 1 pin deal a go again.  I figure if i set it up the same way, 1 pin for 30 yards at 325fps, i should be a touch high at 20, maybe 1" low at 40, 3-4" low at 50....we'll see...


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (May 2, 2008)

20,30,40 I do have a 50 just for practice.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 3, 2008)

I used to shoot a single pin HHA sight.  I loved it but i messed up a few shots with it so i am back to my old standby....3 pins.  20,30, and 40.  I have no issues nailing down a 40 yard shot.  

I just ordered a Trophy Ridge Matrix GS 5 pin though for next year when i go to Texas and Montana with my bow.  Some shots could be further on Elk, so after season this year i am switching over to the 5 pin...20,30,40,50, and 60 yards.  

In 1997, i passed on an opprotunity at a bull at about 48 yards because i did not trust my bow to that yardage.  My buddy who was with me shot him with his bow.  The Bull was 360 P&Y.  I was sick.


----------



## busta cap (May 3, 2008)

I went to one pin back in the 80's and never looked back 15yds is the sweet spot for my setup. I seem to get more 10 to 15yd shots than anything but have taken deer out to 30yds no problem.Like others have said know your bow and how it shoots with whatever setup 30 yds is about my limit for hunting Ga. Whitetales in the woods.


----------



## dmedd (May 3, 2008)

*re*



Scoutman said:


> I have 25,35,45. My 25 is good from base of tree to about 30 yards. I'm shooting 295fps.



Mine too.


----------



## jason8047 (May 7, 2008)

My pins are 20-30-40-50&60.  I use em all and hit pretty good with em out to 60 yds.


----------



## Just 1 More (May 8, 2008)

2 pins, 25 & 35


----------



## BOW'D UP (May 8, 2008)

1 @ 20


----------



## puredrenalin (May 9, 2008)

bulletproof1510 said:


> I have 20, 30, 40, 50, and a 60 yarder



+1  Thats where mine are!


----------

